# Lopi Pioneer Bay Exhaust Blower fan Replacement



## Don2222 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello

Looking for an Exhaust blower fan replacement for a 1997 Lopi Pioneer FS (Heritage Bay FS). not too expensive!
Like an A082 -- $90.65
http://www.cshincorporated.com/product_info.php/products_id/3462

Specs on Lopi Pioneer Fasco motor tag
Fasco Ind Inc
Motor Div
Part #
70219778
Type U21B
RPM 3,000
V115
60 HZ
Amp = 0.95
HP = 1/75
AOCD04
3 1/4" diameter black motor case
5 1/8" from fan blade to back of motor case
6" mounting plate diameter

Same combustion blower as:
Enviro 6"
*Quadrafire SantaFe*
*BRECKWELL*
*TRAVIS ( Avalon & Lopi )**WHITFIELD - ADVANTAGE ALL ADVANTAGE MODELS*
*WHITFIELD - LEGEND WP1*
*WHITFIELD - QUEST WP4*


CSH motor specs for A082 replacement
*A082 Centrifugal Blower*
75 CFM 
115 Volts 
.95 Amps 
2800 RPM 
Shaded Pole 
3.3" Diameter Motor
Wheel size 4-3/4" x 1/2" 
1 speed
2800 RPM @ free air
.95 amps @ free air
NOTE: fits Breckwell, Whitfield, Travis, Lopi, country, Glowboy, and many others, some simple modifications to this unit may be required for bolt up pattern.
Cross References:Aladdin hearth 7021-10215 7021-10511 7021-10725, Aladdin Steel 7021-7856, American Energy 7021-8286, APR Industries 7021-10216, 7021-9081, Blowers 7021-8165, Burgess 7021-7908, Earth Stove (hearth trends), England Stove 7002-1942, 7021-9667, 7058-0225, Even Temp 7021-10327, Freeland Flame 7002-2411, Glo King 7021-8215, Grainger 7021-7290, Heathland (auton con) 7021-8129, Heat Tech Industries 7021-8855, National Steel 7021-7372, 7021-11027, 7058-0064, Pyro 7021-7757, Sherwood (enviro) 7021-7850, Travis 7021-7586, 7021-9037, 7021-9038, 7021-9778 U.S. Stove 7021-11358, Waterford Stove 7021-10309, 7021-8293, 7021-8030, 70218030 7021-8786, 7002-1942, 076002B England stove (note appears slightly different tab mount, have to reuse the discharge spout), 7021-9527 Earth stove (hearth trends), Harman P2


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 21, 2012)

Is it loose and whooped Don? 

My Englander was so sloppy it wouod spin well if you held the motor body at a certain angle, and would hardly spin if in another position.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 21, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is it loose and whooped Don?
> 
> My Englander was so sloppy it wouod spin well if you held the motor body at a certain angle, and would hardly spin if in another position.


 
The motor casing is vibrating and I cannot just crimp it harder like the room blower in the US Stove 5660


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Aug 22, 2012)

Have you disassembled the motor from the blower cage and tried tightening the body/casing screws? (If it has them) Also depending on room/stripping, you can use nuts on the motor/casing screws


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMightyMoe said:


> Have you disassembled the motor from the blower cage and tried tightening the body/casing screws? (If it has them) Also depending on room/stripping, you can use nuts on the motor/casing screws


 
I do not see any body casing screws. Looks like it was riveted somehow. I will check more.

I was thinking about putting a 3" radiator clamp around the housing because when I hold it, it stops vibrating! Do you think that would work?

Thanks


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Is it loose and whooped Don?
> 
> My Englander was so sloppy it wouod spin well if you held the motor body at a certain angle, and would hardly spin if in another position.


 
*That A082 is what I bought for my Englander from CSH, did it come with the housing?*
*Did it come with a 6" Lytherm Gasket?*

*Did you have to remove the housing?*

*CSH seems to be the cheapest price?*

That is what I need for the Lopi Pioneer, Quadrafire Santa Fe and my friends Enviro EF2 !

Thanks
Don


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 22, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> *That A082 is what I bought for my Englander from CSH, did it come with the housing?*
> *Did it come with a 6" Lytherm Gasket?*
> 
> *Did you have to remove the housing?*
> ...



Yep, came with everything..  Motor, housing, impeller. A082


----------



## TheMightyMoe (Aug 22, 2012)

If the housing is just loose, that might work in short term, could even last a long time. You really can't know, unless you take it apart and look at brushes, windings, etc...  It does look like it needs replacement, if it doesnt have bolts, usually they are not meant to be rebuilt.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMightyMoe said:


> If the housing is just loose, that might work in short term, could even last a long time. You really can't know, unless you take it apart and look at brushes, windings, etc... It does look like it needs replacement, if it doesnt have bolts, usually they are not meant to be rebuilt.


 
No screws or bolts for the motor casing. I tried lubricating, cleaning and banging on the crimps with the hammer and screwdriver. It quieted down some but still noisey. Looks like I will go for a new one.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 23, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep, came with everything.. Motor, housing, impeller. A082


 
Hi Dexter
I talked to the guy at CSH. He said just the motor and impeller would cost almost the same with the quantity they buy from Fasco. So they only offer it as shown below!

This is called the Generic Fasco Wood Pellet Stove Generic Replacement but this blower is almost identical to the Quad 1000 large exhaust blower!

Still the best deal at $90.65


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 23, 2012)

Make sure the fan isn't out of balance. My Croix vibrated and rattled like mad, until I balanced the fan. It is an aftermarket fan without the rubber bushings (read: cheap). Balancing it made a world of difference. I never could get the crimps to hold for long, since the vibration just pounded them out again. What did help a lot at the time was to connect a fairly strong spring between the motor housing and the stove, at right angles to the motor shaft. It didn't stop the vibration, but it did silence the accursed rattling. 
The real cure, however, was balancing the fan.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 23, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> Make sure the fan isn't out of balance. My Croix vibrated and rattled like mad, until I balanced the fan. It is an aftermarket fan without the rubber bushings (read: cheap). Balancing it made a world of difference. I never could get the crimps to hold for long, since the vibration just pounded them out again. What did help a lot at the time was to connect a fairly strong spring between the motor housing and the stove, at right angles to the motor shaft. It didn't stop the vibration, but it did silence the accursed rattling.
> The real cure, however, was balancing the fan.



How did you balance the fan?


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 23, 2012)

Read post #9 here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/balanced-fan-quieter-stove.82005/#post-1049682 for the combustion fan.
Post #5, #10, and others, explain how to balance the convection fan.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 23, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> Read post #9 here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/balanced-fan-quieter-stove.82005/#post-1049682 for the combustion fan.
> Post #5, #10, and others, explain how to balance the convection fan.


 
Very nice
Great info and good pics too!

I ordered a new combustion blower, since it looks like it may be the original and that would make it 15 years old.
I still may try a radiator clamp just to see if it resolves the problem before the new motor comes in.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello

Well I tried the radiator clamp trick to quiet the Fasco Motor Case Noise from vibration.

Does it sound better?
You can hear it here
Part 1 - Cleaned and lubricated only


Part 2 with radiator clamps


----------



## smoke show (Aug 24, 2012)

How bout you just tell me, so I don't have to watch the videos.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

smoke show said:


> How bout you just tell me, so I don't have to watch the videos.


 
Ok

I just added 2 strips 1/8" thick of High Temperature 525 Deg F Orange Silicon Rubber under the radiator clamps to absord the rest of the vibration and noise!. Now the vibration is just about completely gone! I tried it with one clamp but 2 is really needed here!

So for the people who DO like to watch videos here is the Final Part 3 with the good fix!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hello

Got new A082 Combustion Blower and More Problems!

I thought this would be straight forward but Oh NO !

I removed the Fasco Generic Wood Pellet Stove Motor Replacement and Impeller from the housing. Ok, not too hard just an allen wrench. Then removed the 3 motor mounting nuts with my socket set.
Specs on this motor seem to match up very well with the original specs shown in 1st post
No. 70218293 Type U21B
115V 50/60HZ Class B Type A 0 CFM 70
0.95A 3000 RPM 1/70 HP Max Ambient 40 Deg C
Model A082
LR36496 M4811


No mounting plate for stove. Ok. I cut the shaft off the old motor and removed the mounting plate. Those old manual Hack Saws still come in handy!
See Pic 1 below.

New motor is not shock mounted like the old motor. Ok, neither is the one on ebay for $188.00 ! ! !

I went to put motor on old plate. Does not fit! Holes in new motor are a tad too close to the motor case!

*Should I do some drilling?*
*Make a larger diameter hole?*
*or*
*Try to elongate the hole?*

See pic 2 -5 Below


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 24, 2012)

My AO82 mounted rights up..... No drilling, sawing, etc... If that was the listed part, it should have bolted right up?


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 24, 2012)

1) Verify you got the correct motor that you ordered.

2) I'd drill new holes, and block the old ones with short bolts and nuts, unless minor filing would let the motor fit. That way, you could always go back to an OEM motor; i.e. not burning your bridges.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> My AO82 mounted rights up..... No drilling, sawing, etc... If that was the listed part, it should have bolted right up?


 
Thanks for the Info. Did you use the housing too?


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> 1) Verify you got the correct motor that you ordered.
> 
> 2) I'd drill new holes, and block the old ones with short bolts and nuts, unless minor filing would let the motor fit. That way, you could always go back to an OEM motor; i.e. not burning your bridges.


 
It is the right motor, but I cannot drill NEW holes, no place to drill them. The holes are so close to the bolts, the only way is to enlarge them.

The holes are in the motor so I can always go back to the OEM one.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 24, 2012)

Don2222 said:


> Thanks for the Info. Did you use the housing too?


Yep.... Part # for my old Englander (circa 96)  matched uo to the A082. Used housing and everything. Put a new gasket on and she was running like a Champ!


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 24, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Yep.... Part # for my old Englander (circa 96) matched uo to the A082. Used housing and everything. Put a new gasket on and she was running like a Champ!


 
Wow, that is nice! I am checking my alternatives, but if I have to ream out the holes a bit to keep from paying more than double, I will do it. This motor does have all the right specs!


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 25, 2012)

All you needed to do was hammer the crimps on the casing to stop the vibrating. Yes? Whats with all the clamping? Where the black meets the zinc is where your problem is.


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 25, 2012)

I tried that with mine, but the vibration just undid the crimps enough so it'd rattle again. It was sorely out of balance, you could hear the vibration throughout most of the house, since it got transferred to the floor since there were no rubber bushings. The spring to the stove trick worked for the rattle, but not the vibration.


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 25, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> All you needed to do was hammer the crimps on the casing to stop the vibrating. Yes? Whats with all the clamping? Where the black meets the zinc is where your problem is.


 
Hi Scott
I tried hammerimg the crimps, but it did not fix it like the Fasco in the US stove. So putting the clamps and the hi temp silicon rubber helped alot. The sound of the motor after that still showed it's age. It is 15 years old and if you pull out on the impeller there is way too much play. Sometimes on startup you can here the blades scrape the sidewall! Since this is a rebuild I am replacing it. So my new problem is the hole alignment on the Fasco Generic Replacement Motor. *Have you had success in drilling out the holes? See pics above of new motor.*


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 25, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> I tried that with mine, but the vibration just undid the crimps enough so it'd rattle again. It was sorely out of balance, you could hear the vibration throughout most of the house, since it got transferred to the floor since there were no rubber bushings. The spring to the stove trick worked for the rattle, but not the vibration.


 
Interesting. I also noticed that many new combustion blowers are not shock mounted anymore. Maybe the Lytherm gasket helps absorb some on the shock and vibration but not all of it?


----------



## heat seeker (Aug 25, 2012)

The gasket probably absorbs some shock, but I'm thinking they eliminate the grommets for cost reasons, or perhaps the grommets deteriorate with the heat and cause problems…? I'm curious, but not curious enough to spend almost $200 to get a motor with grommets, if I can find one .


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 25, 2012)

heat seeker said:


> The gasket probably absorbs some shock, but I'm thinking they eliminate the grommets for cost reasons, or perhaps the grommets deteriorate with the heat and cause problems…? I'm curious, but not curious enough to spend almost $200 to get a motor with grommets, if I can find one .


 
Well most of the new motors do not have rubber shock mounts on the combustion blower. The convection blowers do!

Anyway, I broke down and spent the $90 for the generic Fasco replacement motor.
Steps involved here.
Old Motor
1. Cut motor shaft under impeller fan blades.
2. Remove motor serrated nuts and remove mounting plate.
3. Using VHT Flame Proof Flat black spray paint, paint both sides of 6" mounting hub to make it look new again.

New Motor
1. Remove impeller with allen wrench
2. Remove motor serrated nuts and remove fan housing.
3. Drill out mounting holes to 17/64 and remove burrs.
4. Mount motor to plate using serrated nuts and added washers for even pressure.
5. Cut new Lytherm gasket and scrape and clean off old gasket on exhaust fan housing.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ower-hi-temp-lytherm-gasket-from-sheet.86680/
6. Cut off female quick disconncts and extra wire. (New wires are too long!)
7. Crimp new Male quick disconnects on to wires to plug into stove wire harness
8. Mount new exhaust fan into housing with new Lytherm gasket with 6 serrated nuts.
9. Plug in new wires into stove harness

See new video of how it sounds! Nice oil ports too - see last pic below


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello

I am beginning to like this Fasco Generic Combustion Blower More and More.

It has 3 Oil ports to service once a year! This will make the blower last longer I am sure!

See pic


----------

